# DVC Owner Who Really Likes Wyndham Bonnet Creek - Here Now



## littlestar (May 11, 2010)

Wyndham Bonnet Creek has been terrific.  We're really enjoying the resort.  Everyone who owns here - you've got a gem of a resort.  The location is terrific - you might as well say you're on Disney property -  (I know, I know, why start the argument) .  

I don't feel that they nickel and dime you too death here. They've had free face painting for the kids and the inner-tubes have been free for the lazy rivers.  They've had free punch and balloon sculpture in the lobby for the kids.  

So glad we bought some Wyndham points resale last winter - it opened up lots of internal booking options/locations for us that we didn't have before. 

It's really a lovely property.


----------



## bnoble (May 11, 2010)

Good to hear you are enjoying it!  Our first stay was last July, and it was fabulous.


----------



## Catira (May 11, 2010)

littlestar said:


> Wyndham Bonnet Creek has been terrific.  We're really enjoying the resort.  Everyone who owns here - you've got a gem of a resort.  The location is terrific - you might as well say you're on Disney property -  (I know, I know, why start the argument) .
> 
> I don't feel that they nickel and dime you too death here. They've had free face painting for the kids and the inner-tubes have been free for the lazy rivers.  They've had free punch and balloon sculpture in the lobby for the kids.
> 
> ...



We have stayed twice at Bonnet Creek and have to agree with you that it is terrific. Spacious rooms, free internet and parking, and the close proximity to the parks as well as downtown disney. Enjoy your vacation


----------



## JonathanIT (May 11, 2010)

I see this property frequently available through RCI when I'm looking... I just always end up booking DVC instead.  With the cost the same except for the $95 resort fee, it's hard to resist DVC.  But the Bonnet Creek Wyndham has always looked very nice!  I will have to give it a try some time.


----------



## littlestar (May 12, 2010)

What was really surprising to me is how wooded it is back in here.  It really feels "green" for a new resort - very surprising. 

When we turn right out of the resort we're at Downtown Disney in less than five minutes.  When we turn left we're at MGM Studios or Boardwalk in about 2 minutes. 

My husband likes having full cable TV, too.  He's watched quite a few old movies this week.


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 12, 2010)

littlestar said:


> Wyndham Bonnet Creek has been terrific.  We're really enjoying the resort.  Everyone who owns here - you've got a gem of a resort.  The location is terrific - you might as well say you're on Disney property -  (I know, I know, why start the argument) .
> 
> I don't feel that they nickel and dime you too death here. They've had free face painting for the kids and the inner-tubes have been free for the lazy rivers.  They've had free punch and balloon sculpture in the lobby for the kids.
> 
> ...



I love that resort.  Just don't let CarlD know you like it.  He will brand you a heretic.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 12, 2010)

littlestar said:


> What was really surprising to me is how wooded it is back in here.  It really feels "green" for a new resort - very surprising.
> 
> When we turn right out of the resort we're at Downtown Disney in less than five minutes.  When we turn left we're at MGM Studios or Boardwalk in about 2 minutes.
> 
> My husband likes having full cable TV, too.  He's watched quite a few old movies this week.



Isn't the full cable great! We also thought it was a great alternative to DVC, though to keep CarlD on my good side if I have points available I'd stay at DVC.


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 12, 2010)

JonathanIT said:


> I see this property frequently available through RCI when I'm looking... I just always end up booking DVC instead.  With the cost the same except for the $95 resort fee, it's hard to resist DVC.  But the Bonnet Creek Wyndham has always looked very nice!  I will have to give it a try some time.



If the trade value for DVC and Bonnet Creek are the same for you, you are using the wrong trader.

Since you are an HGVC owner, you can easily get a direct exchange with a Wyndham owner into Bonnet Creek.  I know I would do it.

For DVC, you'd have to offer a lot more HGVC points in exchange for an equivalent Disney unit.


----------



## BocaBum99 (May 12, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> Isn't the full cable great! We also thought it was a great alternative to DVC, though to keep CarlD on my good side if I have points available I'd stay at DVC.



The best part is Cisco phones with free ethernet access in the units.


----------



## timeos2 (May 12, 2010)

*They beat on site with "within" site!*



BocaBum99 said:


> I love that resort.  Just don't let CarlD know you like it.  He will brand you a heretic.



Far better to enjoy the best of everything - location, quality, size, features & value.  Sorry but DVC comes up short on that demanding scale no matter who might disagree! DVC got beat at their own game and some that paid too much and bought into the "only Disney has magic" don't like it. That's the way it goes. Chances are someone will eventually come along and do better than Wyndham - more power to them if they can. We win every time things get better and cheaper!


----------



## littlestar (May 12, 2010)

My husband has already told me to book it again for next May.  We'll probably come in mid week on our DVC points for three nights and then switch over to Bonnet Creek for a week. I would like to see the Presidential units here  -  I bet they are something.


----------



## Carl D (May 12, 2010)

BocaBum99 said:


> I love that resort.  Just don't let CarlD know you like it.  He will brand you a heretic.





Twinkstarr said:


> Isn't the full cable great! We also thought it was a great alternative to DVC, though to keep CarlD on my good side if I have points available I'd stay at DVC.





timeos2 said:


> Far better to enjoy the best of everything - location, quality, size, features & value.  Sorry but DVC comes up short on that demanding scale no matter who might disagree! DVC got beat at their own game and some that paid too much and bought into the "only Disney has magic" don't like it. That's the way it goes. Chances are someone will eventually come along and do better than Wyndham - more power to them if they can. We win every time things get better and cheaper!


HaHa!! Very funny guys!
I will admit, though I've only seen it in pictures, that BC looks like a great resort. It's only true short coming, which is by far the most important thing to me, is that it is not a true themed resort. While at WDW I want to feel transported to another place, and the DVC resorts are the only ones that meet that criteria.


----------



## timeos2 (May 12, 2010)

*The defender carries the torch well*



Carl D said:


> HaHa!! Very funny guys!
> I will admit, though I've only seen it in pictures, that BC looks like a great resort. It's only true short coming, which is by far the most important thing to me, is that it is not a true themed resort. While at WDW I want to feel transported to another place, and the DVC resorts are the only ones that meet that criteria.



Carl - We all appreciate your good humor and loyalty to all that is Disney. Thanks for taking it as intended. Still hope to have that beer with you someday!


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 12, 2010)

Carl D said:


> HaHa!! Very funny guys!
> I will admit, though I've only seen it in pictures, that BC looks like a great resort. It's only true short coming, which is by far the most important thing to me, is that it is not a true themed resort. While at WDW I want to feel transported to another place, and the DVC resorts are the only ones that meet that criteria.



:hysterical: My soon to be 14 yr old son thought it wasn't themed enough for him. Funny because he thinks AKV is too themed, and this is just from having dinner over at Jiko's one night. His favorites are SSR and BWV.


----------



## JonathanIT (May 12, 2010)

BocaBum99 said:


> If the trade value for DVC and Bonnet Creek are the same for you, you are using the wrong trader.
> 
> Since you are an HGVC owner, you can easily get a direct exchange with a Wyndham owner into Bonnet Creek.  I know I would do it.
> 
> For DVC, you'd have to offer a lot more HGVC points in exchange for an equivalent Disney unit.


As an HGVC owner, there is only one method to exchange through RCI, through our RCI accounts set up with HGVC.  All the units are "equalized" into the same basic exchange rate, so a DVC 2BR unit shows exactly the same cost as a Wyndham 2BR unit (4,800 pts + RCI fee).  You can see why I always choose DVC!

When you say "direct exchange" I assume you just mean a trade handled privately?


----------



## chriskre (May 12, 2010)

I love the theming of DVC but BC sold me on Wyndham points and I'm glad it's an option when I need a bigger unit or run out of DVC points which I do pretty quickly with my contract.  

I agree though that some of the DVC snobs (I used to be one of them) miss out on a great resort by not checking into Wyndham points.  

I haven't stayed there yet but did tour the resort when it was under construction.  Can't wait to try out the lazy river and sit on the balcony like Brian and watch the fireworks.  

Maybe we should keep this a secret or we'll have more competition.  :ignore:


----------



## jlwquilter (May 12, 2010)

DVC isn't available to exchange into for some of us... any longer that is. Thank you 5/30. Not. Or sometimes I can see a 1 bedroom max.

I can pull 2 BR Bonnet Creek's easy though. And I did... we'll go this December for DH's birthday. Really looking forward to checking this resort out!


----------



## linsj (May 12, 2010)

Is Bonnet Creek part of the Disney bus route?


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 12, 2010)

Not on Disney Bus Route.


----------



## Carl D (May 13, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> Carl - We all appreciate your good humor and loyalty to all that is Disney. Thanks for taking it as intended. Still hope to have that beer with you someday!


John, you may not believe it, but I'm far from a Disney apologist. I have many issues with Disney, some of which parallel your thoughts and some that don't.
On the issue of resort quality, we strongly have opposite views.

Anyway.. I'm in town next week, late October, and mid December.
I drink Sam Adams- Octoberfest in the fall, Winter Lager in the Winter, and Boston Lager in spring & summer.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (May 13, 2010)

*Looking forward to both!*

I have two trips to DVC resorts coming up. And once again DH and I succumbed to the "we already have annual passes ..." and booked a trip to Bonnet Creek for the first part of Christmas when we couldn't get into DVC. 

I am looking forward to all three trips!

elaine


----------



## littlestar (May 14, 2010)

I still enjoy my DVC points too. I'm so glad we own some of both. 

We drove over from Bonnet Creek to Disney's Saratoga resort and we checked my niece and her family into Disney's Saratoga yesterday on DVC points for a few nights and we had some Disney magic bestowed on Bella (the 6 year old).  Bella had a rough morning - fell and busted her nose - blood on her clothes.  The greeter in the lobby asked her how she was and I said she's had a rough morning.  This Disney cast member slipped a princess crown out of a drawer and some princess stickers and you should have seen the smile on that child's face.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 14, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> I have two trips to DVC resorts coming up. And once again DH and I succumbed to the "we already have annual passes ..." and booked a trip to Bonnet Creek for the first part of Christmas when we couldn't get into DVC.
> 
> I am looking forward to all three trips!
> 
> elaine



The curse of the AP! I'm thinking of slipping down for another F&W trip this fall(staying at BC)


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 14, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> The curse of the AP! I'm thinking of slipping down for another F&W trip this fall(staying at BC)



I know!  If I could deal with the heat this summer, I would plan a week, but we have two weeks in October, and we are going 12/3, too.  That's five months between our vacations, which is a lot for us.

By the way, I would still rather stay at Cypress Harbour over Bonnet Creek.  As a matter of fact, I would rather stay at the Hilton on I-Drive and Marriott's Grande Vista before Bonnet Creek.  Yes, we stayed there, and we even had a 3 bedroom, which was fabulous, but I love the Marriotts and the Hiltons.  

After saying that, I would still stay at VWL, Beach Club, Boardwalk, and even Old Key West or Saratoga Springs before staying at Bonnet Creek.  I think Cypress Harbour wins over all, though.  Just the way it is for me as a Disney fanatic.  Rick and I are on the same page, thankfully.  But the lack of television stations really keeps me from staying on Disney property every trip, and with RCI points, staying on Disney property is easy for the times of year we go.  

Love the Disney transportation between parks and back to the resorts.  

Bonnet Creek is not close to anything but Disney.  If you are eating at the parks every day (ugh!), maybe Bonnet Creek works okay.  But we like to eat outside of the parks, and there are so many great places on the way back to Cypress Harbour for that afternoon nap.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 14, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I know!  If I could deal with the heat this summer, I would plan a week, but we have two weeks in October, and we are going 12/3, too.  That's five months between our vacations, which is a lot for us.
> 
> By the way, I would still rather stay at Cypress Harbour over Bonnet Creek.  As a matter of fact, I would rather stay at the Hilton on I-Drive and Marriott's Grande Vista before Bonnet Creek.  Yes, we stayed there, and we even had a 3 bedroom, which was fabulous, but I love the Marriotts and the Hiltons.
> 
> ...



We had a car when we stayed at BC in January, didn't have a problem driving to places to eat.

Only reason I'm considering a fall trip, is sister once again shot down the cruise plan for a girls trip(DH said why do I keep  , she wants to go, then doesn't want to go and I just get  ). 

I would stay at DVC, but I blew through a ton of points booking a Vero Beach resort 3br for next spring break.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 14, 2010)

I would like to plan a sister trip for the three of us, because my sisters are tons of fun.  It would be my younger sister's first trip ever.  She hasn't even been to Disneyland, and she just turned 52.  Her hubby has gone several times as a kid and as an adult with his job (those all-important business conferences).  He tells her it's so commercialized, it's not that fun.  I told her not to listen to him, because he is so pessimistic about everything.  

My youngest sister has gone twice, both times with her kids.  Her kids were not impressed, but Char loved it.  I think they would enjoy a trip with just me, and we would have a blast.  I would have to get a 3 bedroom, preferably on Disney property.  My younger sister and I both snore, which would drive Charlotte absolutely crazy.


----------



## Culli (May 14, 2010)

We are both DVC and Wyndham owners.  I just can't get myself to stay off property.  We almost aways stay at beach club or boardwalk so we can walk to the parks, only take busses if we have to or as last resort.  My kids think the monorail is a ride so when I go to MK I actually go thru EPCOT hit a few things then monorail over to MK and back.  

I just got back yesterday and actually have friends at Wyn BC that I booked for them at the same time.  They love the resort and for the cost say it is awesome.  They didn't rent a vehicle and said transportation is ok, he also has his Mom in a scooter.  They love the resort and are going to get some Wyn pts resale.  

Going to the parks is more of an ordeal for them compared to being at Beach club or BW.  But they like the trade off for cheaper, bigger rooms.  For our family the 2br is great and don't have the patience for anything but walking if possible.  For us wandering into EPCOT for an hour or two, or even DHS is the driving factor.  One day I went to EPCOT for rides, then MK, then back to EPCOT to beach club then to BW back to EPCOT for fireworks then back to BW then to movies on BC.  That with very young kids.  I think Disney actually has the complete package over Wyndham depending on what you put the most weight on.  If I was going to go and just relax by the pool and watch TV as major points then I probably woundn't go to Orlando.  For us it is the convienience of the parks, pool, relax in room and room size, watch some TV.  I just don't see how beach club or boardwalk can be beat for that except of course price.  No doubt WYn BC is probably best bang for the buck if you buy resale.

For all those reasons we go back for adult only trip and stay at DVC.  Not having to drive is a huge factor and like I said we love EPCOT and wander in a few hours.


----------



## littlestar (May 14, 2010)

Bonnet Creek has been really close for the places we have ate - Flippers Pizza at Crossroads shopping center and Red Lobster, and of course Beaches and Cream at Beach Club.  We've also popped into Epcot more than once with our annual passes and grabbed fish and chips. Going to see Chubby Checker later today when he performs at Epcot. 

I like the freedom of a car. I can only take a few days staying at Boardwalk or Beach Club - it just feels too busy to me (I hate crowds and I like wide open spaces with lots of walking space/green).  I guess that's why I like resorts with golf courses surrounding them or woods. 

My all time favorite resorts in Orlando are Marriott's Cypress Harbour, Disney's Saratoga Springs resort and Villas at Wilderness Lodge. I'd rate Bonnet Creek right after my favorite three.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 14, 2010)

Love the flower and garden festival!  I am so jealous, Littlestar!

I forgot about it completely.  We should have gone, because there were so many timeshares available, even some last-minute DVC stuff.  But we just got back from Hawaii on 4/26, so we couldn't go that soon.  

How is the weather?  I think anything above 88 degrees is HOT.


----------



## Culli (May 14, 2010)

littlestar said:


> Bonnet Creek has been really close for the places we have ate - Flippers Pizza at Crossroads shopping center and Red Lobster, and of course Beaches and Cream at Beach Club.  We've also popped into Epcot more than once with our annual passes and grabbed fish and chips. Going to see Chubby Checker later today when he performs at Epcot.



I wanted to see Chubby but I did see Davey Jones, that was pretty cool.  I wish someone would show the old Monkeys shows.

BTW I know BC is close if not closer than some Disney resorts.......my point is walking to the places.  If we ever drive to Disney but with a family of 6 and 4 kids (oldest is 7) I don't see us driving, make that 7 or 8 if the Grandma's come with us.  We have a Yukon XL and have a hard time fitting everything in just to get to the airport.  I don't know if a van would hold everything if we rented as my Mom will get a scoter so that a double stroller plus a single............ah walking and buses are much easier for us.  Plus this week vans were like $500 or more for the week.


----------



## littlestar (May 14, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> How is the weather?  I think anything above 88 degrees is HOT.



It's hot today (about 89 for the forecast) but there was a pretty good breeze when me and me sister walked over to the new Hilton and Waldorf hotels this morning - those are fancy by the way!  Looked like quite a few business travelers in the lobbies of those hotels.  I'm wondering what else is planned back in here? It looks like Wyndham is making good progress on Tower 6 and their hotel by the way.


----------



## Culli (May 14, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Love the flower and garden festival!  I am so jealous, Littlestar!
> 
> I forgot about it completely.  We should have gone, because there were so many timeshares available, even some last-minute DVC stuff.  But we just got back from Hawaii on 4/26, so we couldn't go that soon.
> 
> How is the weather?  I think anything above 88 degrees is HOT.



Cindy we just got back last night for a boys only trip and the weather was AMAZING!!!!!!  First day was hot at 92ish but it was the fact it was 40 in Madison when we left that kicked my butt.  It has been sunny and mid to upper 80s with a nice breeze.


----------



## Carl D (May 14, 2010)

Twinkstarr said:


> I would stay at DVC, but I blew through a ton of points booking a Vero Beach resort 3br for next spring break.


You will NOT be sorry you did that..


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 14, 2010)

Carl D said:


> You will NOT be sorry you did that..



The only thing I'll be sorry about is the possible hit to my wallet when DH will want to add on. :hysterical:


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 14, 2010)

littlestar said:


> It's hot today (about 89 for the forecast) but there was a pretty good breeze when me and me sister walked over to the new Hilton and Waldorf hotels this morning - those are fancy by the way!  Looked like quite a few business travelers in the lobbies of those hotels.  I'm wondering what else is planned back in here? It looks like Wyndham is making good progress on Tower 6 and their hotel by the way.



I noticed those hotels last year, when we drove past BC to see what was back there.  They are fancy, and they seemed rather empty.  If I remember right, no lanais!  That is a big thing for me, with the tropical climates.  We spend a lot of time on those lanais.


----------



## bnoble (May 14, 2010)

> I noticed those hotels last year, when we drove past BC to see what was back there. They are fancy, and they seemed rather empty.



The Hilton and Waldorf=Astoria didn't open until late September or October '09.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 14, 2010)

Maybe that was why they looked empty.  I think it was early November when we were there.  Actually, maybe it was our January trip we drove back there.  

I was so surprised to see so much development back there and assumed it was Disney property.  Did Wyndham sell this property to the hotels?


----------



## Carl D (May 14, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Maybe that was why they looked empty.  I think it was early November when we were there.  Actually, maybe it was our January trip we drove back there.
> 
> I was so surprised to see so much development back there and assumed it was Disney property.  Did Wyndham sell this property to the hotels?


Fairfield never owned the 400 acres of the Bonnet Creek development land. A developer owned that chunk of land, and sold part of it to Fairfield for the BC Resort. The developer sold off other parcels to other hotels. I'm not sure if it's all sold or not.

Interesting.. Technically BC isn't surrounded by Disney what so ever.


----------



## bnoble (May 15, 2010)

Cindy, here's a history of the overall parcel of land.  I think there is still one plot in the master plan that has not yet been developed, but it's small and a little bit out of the way---it's the pad beyond the Wyndham cluster and the current hotels, that is being used to stage construction supplies and equipment.

http://www.yesterland.com/bonnet.html


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 15, 2010)

Thanks, Brian, for that article.

Wow, I didn't know Bonnet Creek was such a small part of that parcel.  The resort is pretty huge.  Then again, I didn't realize how many tens of thousands of acres Disney owned.  

Reading the article, assuming it's accurate, the investor in the Bonnet Creek parcel really had no intention of blockading Disney's attempt at buying that land, holding out for a crazy-high price.  It's contrary to everything I have heard about that land, even from our son who toured Bonnet Creek years ago, before the resort was even close to opening.  The salesman told him that a rancher owned the land and held out for more than Disney would pay, until Disney just gave up.  The people were supposedly very disappointed they hadn't taken the top-dollar price Walt offered last.  Of course, that was a salesperson, and we all know they are pathological liars, a requirement for seling timeshare.


----------



## Twinkstarr (May 15, 2010)

bnoble said:


> The Hilton and Waldorf=Astoria didn't open until late September or October '09.



They were opened by mid October, as I saw the W-A shuttle bus frequently on my solo trip then.


----------



## timeos2 (May 15, 2010)

*I enjoyed the band but who cares if its Epcot or the local dive?*



Culli said:


> I wanted to see Chubby but I did see Davey Jones, that was pretty cool.  I wish someone would show the old Monkeys shows.
> 
> BTW I know BC is close if not closer than some Disney resorts.......my point is walking to the places.  If we ever drive to Disney but with a family of 6 and 4 kids (oldest is 7) I don't see us driving, make that 7 or 8 if the Grandma's come with us.  We have a Yukon XL and have a hard time fitting everything in just to get to the airport.  I don't know if a van would hold everything if we rented as my Mom will get a scoter so that a double stroller plus a single............ah walking and buses are much easier for us.  Plus this week vans were like $500 or more for the week.



Enjoy the show! 

Last year it just happened that I was in Orlando when my favorite band of all time, The Smithereens, did the Epcot thing. It was worth the price of a Disney Admission to see them put on a show that rocked the normally all too placid Epcot.  As it turned out I got a free pass and never even bothered to do a single Disney thing - just enjoyed the show, the meet & greet and departed.  I have really found very little that entices me to be at a Disney park anymore regardless of how I obtain entry. In fact, looking back, since 2004 I have been at Disney World or Disney Land about 7 times that I can recall. All but one were free admissions and in every case I didn't find enough to do to fill even a full half day. 

The thought of paying for Disney now is totally out of the question and, until the grand kids come along - if they do, may never happen again. Give me my Annual Universal pass(es) and all is well for theme parks needs.  IF we ever choose to stay at BC again I'll bet we'll never set foot in a Disney park during the stay.  We'd just enjoy the resort and the Orlando area as we usually do.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 15, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> The thought of paying for Disney now is totally out of the question and, until the grand kids come along - if they do, may never happen again. Give me my Annual Universal pass(es) and all is well for theme parks needs.  IF we ever choose to stay at BC again I'll bet we'll never set foot in a Disney park during the stay.  We'd just enjoy the resort and the Orlando area as we usually do.



There is almost nothing for little kids to do at Universal (seriously, almost nothing for a kid under six), so if you have grandkids, Disney is in your future, John!  And when you see your grandchild's face light up when he/ she walks into that gate and sees the castle, your heart will melt, and you will become a Disney fan again, if only for a short while. Our son-in-law's newfound love of everything Disney, simply because our granddaughter loves it, is proof positive that a Disney skeptic can change in an instant.   

Our granddaughter didn't even get purposely exposed to princesses, yet at 18 months she knew all of them, so her first trip to Disney was at 19 months, and you would be surprised how excited she was to see everything Disney had to offer.  Our daughter didn't groom her for it, quite the contrary, but GD was drawn to it.  Our daughter wanted to keep our little granddaughter from the "princess mentality" that she felt was part of some of her friends' lives ("My daddy says I am a little princess," was a statement one of her friends made often in high school ).  DD was never into princesses at all as a child, even though we took her to Disney often.    

Most Disney rides are for little kids, when you think about it.  It's made for families, while Universal is quite the opposite.  It's thrill rides and shows that kids don't enjoy that much.  Even Jimmy Neutron is too wild, so little kids can't even ride it.  What is there to do? Shrek?  The Seuss rides (three of them, and one is very jerky) Okay, so what else in the Islands of Adventure?  What about the Studios?  Not much there, either.  Maybe Jaws, if you want to scare a little child half to death, E.T. requires you sit on a bike, which little ones cannot do, and okay, maybe the playground .  Cannot think of anything else.  Our 3-year-old granddaughter would be bored to death, so we don't take her there, although we love it ourselves.


----------



## Culli (May 15, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> Enjoy the show!
> 
> Last year it just happened that I was in Orlando when my favorite band of all time, The Smithereens, did the Epcot thing.



I LOVE THE SMITHEREENS, one of my favorites and brings back thoughts of HS and college days.  Just had them in the other day listening to them.  I would love to get a chance to stumble upon them for a concert.


----------



## timeos2 (May 15, 2010)

*We did enjoy it as it used to be*



rickandcindy23 said:


> Most Disney rides are for little kids, when you think about it.  It's made for families, while Universal is quite the opposite.  It's thrill rides and shows that kids don't enjoy that much.  Even Jimmy Neutron is too wild, so little kids can't even ride it.  What is there to do? Shrek?  The Seuss rides (three of them, and one is very jerky) Okay, so what else in the Islands of Adventure?  What about the Studios?  Not much there, either.  Maybe Jaws, if you want to scare a little child half to death, E.T. requires you sit on a bike, which little ones cannot do, and okay, maybe the playground .  Cannot think of anything else.  Our 3-year-old granddaughter would be bored to death, so we don't take her there, although we love it ourselves.



Actually there is quite a bit for the under six set at Universal - but it is almost all water related so look out!  Suess Land, Fivel's and the one by Popeye's (can't recall the name) were our first and longest stops back in the young lady days. Even then my daughter enjoyed those highly interactive attractions to the sit & be entertained nature of Disney. Not to say she didn't LOVE Disney as she did. And I know EXACTLY what you mean about those eyes lighting up in new joy seeing the Magic Kingdom & other parks for the first few times & as they age into new attractions. It does rekindle the original feeling we had lost for a short time. 

But as I say our daughter and eventually her friends pushed us toward Universal as their preferred theme park and I have to agree. From the better parking to the nicer, easily accessible side by side location and integrated City Walk we simply find Universal a better experience and far better value overall. We enjoyed Disney but don't find it a value in any way at this point. Too old lady like, overly sanitized (even the once great Space Mountain was altered to be a tame, un-enjoyable shadow of itself) for us to enjoy.   Compared to it's hey day its sad to see. But with those new eyes what a treat!  Almost reliving what we once saw in it.


----------



## Colorado Belle (May 15, 2010)

I love Disney World and bought into DVC in 2004.  But since I often travel either solo or two of us, its hard to give up the points for more than a studio.
I started spending weekends (cuz of the increase in points use over weekdays) at BC and really enjoyed the amenities and space!

The disadvantage of course for me is not being able to take advantage of early and especially late magic hours at the parks. I don't have a problem with transportation as I've always had a car....tho I admit there is something wonderful about being able to walk or boat to Epcot and DS from my home resort BWV.

Now that Disney has evened out points usage weekend to weekday, I might stay longer than my typical 5 days instead of moving over to BC, but BC has a lot going for it and gives excellent bang for the buck (and I have to rent cuz all my timeshares trade on II).


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 15, 2010)

timeos2 said:


> Actually there is quite a bit for the under six set at Universal - but it is almost all water related so look out!  Suess Land, Fivel's and the one by Popeye's (can't recall the name) were our first and longest stops back in the young lady days. Even then my daughter enjoyed those highly interactive attractions to the sit & be entertained nature of Disney.



The water ride by Popeye's is a bit wild for a three-year-old, too.  And so is Jurassic Park, and I wouldn't have our granddaughter see the Poseidon show, either, nor would she ride Jaws.

Apparently you cannot be swayed, and no Soarin', Splash Mountain, or Thunder Mountain Railroad can compare to Universal for you.   I personally don't get it, but that is why Universal is still there.  We have annual passes to Universal, too.  We spend one day in Universal to six in Disneyworld, and we rarely go to Universal twice during our two-week visits.

We ride Men in Black at least ten times early in the a.m., opening time, then we ride the rest of the rides in the studios (The Simpsons ride is fun).  By 1:00 in the afternoon, after we eat lunch, we go to Islands and are out of there by 3:00.  Rick usually rides Hulk 3 times, and we both ride Spiderman about half a dozen times.  It's just not much to do.  How would a person do much in those parks in a week?  There would be too much repetition.  

We can leave Disney that final day and realize we missed a ride or show, even after being there for two weeks.  We ride Soarin' at least eight times in two weeks.  Love that ride!  The new Nemo ride is also very cute, and Mission Space is a great experience.  Ellen's Energy Adventure is one of our favorites, and it's not a snoozer, unless you are really tired.  Test Track is always busy, even on slow days.  

Disney has the best rides for me, because I don't like roller coasters and rides that drop you, like Jurassic Park or that doomsday ride.  Universal is pretty boring for people who don't like roller coasters, except for a few rides.  Cat in the Hat is wild!


----------



## timeos2 (May 15, 2010)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The water ride by Popeye's is a bit wild for a three-year-old, too.  And so is Jurassic Park, and I wouldn't have our granddaughter see the Poseidon show, either, nor would she ride Jaws.
> 
> Apparently you cannot be swayed, and no Soarin', Splash Mountain, or Thunder Mountain Railroad can compare to Universal for you.   I personally don't get it, but that is why Universal is still there.  We have annual passes to Universal, too.  We spend one day in Universal to six in Disneyworld, and we rarely go to Universal twice during our two-week visits.!



Splash Mountain - Wonderful! Thunder Mountain - A favorite. Rockin' Roller Coaster - Great! Haunted Mansion - Has there ever been a better simulation ride and its over 40 years old! Tower of Terror - the Disney one, not the disaster in LV - a marvel & the Twilight Zone theming done perfectly. But after that including that roller coaster and covering multiple parks, Disney just doesn't cut it. Not when the greatest effects are elsewhere in Orlando (Spider Man), sadly the best ride of its type - Back to the Future - was replaced with a shadow of itself with the Simpsons (although the lead in sets a record for really enjoyable time in line), the Mummy is a classic as is Twister. The Shrek shows are better than the movies! And then the spectacular roller coasters - I've lost count of how many good ones they have at Universal. Now on June 18 a whole new Harry Potter land - when was the last time Disney opened anything really original? 

We can do our favorites, in agonizing slow lines usually, in less than a day at Disney. We can do Universal over & over as they aren't so one time themed as to get old quickly.  And wait less - ride more too. Thats what we like.  The best of Disney is still very good to excellent but too few and far between to be worth the costs.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 15, 2010)

*What?  They've Dumbed Down The Back To The Future Ride?  Shux.*




timeos2 said:


> Not when the greatest effects are elsewhere in Orlando (Spider Man), sadly the best ride of its type - Back to the Future - was replaced with a shadow of itself with the Simpsons (although the lead in sets a record for really enjoyable time in line), the Mummy is a classic as is Twister.


We really enjoyed the old _Back To The Future_ ride in the 4-door Deloreans -- featuring special physical effects coordinated with the sounds & the visuals in a way that made it seem like we were zooming around in outer space. 

Sorry to hear they've dumbed it down. 

Nothing stays the same, eh ? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## FLDVCFamily (Jun 2, 2010)

Well, I'm a DVC owner who is at Bay Lake towers right now, WISHING that I was at Bonnet Creek, LOL!!  We own 203K Wyndham points, and it's not nearly enough.  I like BC better than DVC.  The units are nicer, the resort itself has more amenities for the kids, etc.  I'm soooo wishing that I hadn't cheaped out when 4th of July weekend was available at BC.  I'll be on the computer trying for a cancellation res. at the 15 day mark, though!


----------



## littlestar (Jun 2, 2010)

FLDVCFamily said:


> Well, I'm a DVC owner who is at Bay Lake towers right now, WISHING that I was at Bonnet Creek, LOL!!  We own 203K Wyndham points, and it's not nearly enough.  I like BC better than DVC.  The units are nicer, the resort itself has more amenities for the kids, etc.  I'm soooo wishing that I hadn't cheaped out when 4th of July weekend was available at BC.  I'll be on the computer trying for a cancellation res. at the 15 day mark, though!



I really like BC, too.  We are in the process of adding some more Wyndham points resale.  We'll be up to 280,000 - enough to get 3 units a year at BC since we travel in value season.  We stayed at Wyndham Smoky Mountains (our home resort) last weekend and really enjoyed it, too.  :whoopie:   I've been looking for value since the economy is still so shaky.  I feel Wyndham gives me great value.  If the economy wasn't so bad, I'd love to own more Disney SSR points.  But in this weird economy, I'm just too spooked to shell out the bucks for more DVC.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 2, 2010)

If you use the Wyn points a full week, housekeeping fees don't come into play (makes a trip very expensive), and there is usually a good selection of weeks ten months out.


----------



## durrod (Jun 2, 2010)

Can I trade to BC using an Orlando week? Is there a regional block for wyndham ? I am considering join rci and would like to know if I can trade using another Orlando week.


----------



## bnoble (Jun 2, 2010)

Wyndham does not employ a regional block at Bonnet.  However, you might want to look into what your likely trade power will be.  Bonnet (especially the larger units in season) can be a moderately difficult trade.


----------

